# Anyone order tree's online?



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Im looking to hopefully purchase 2 or 3 maple tree's in the spring to be planted in the strip of grass between sidewalk and street. Haven't narrowed down which kind of maple yet though. I've come across a few sites from google and one site from another post on here. If I finally pull the trigger and buy them im probably going for 6 feet tall or a little taller. How full are the canopies on them when you purchase online? I'm hoping they won't be just a straight twig with a few leaves on it.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

steve392 said:


> Im looking to hopefully purchase 2 or 3 maple tree's in the spring to be planted in the strip of grass between sidewalk and street. Haven't narrowed down which kind of maple yet though. I've come across a few sites from google and one site from another post on here. If I finally pull the trigger and buy them im probably going for 6 feet tall or a little taller. How full are the canopies on them when you purchase online? I'm hoping they won't be just a straight twig with a few leaves on it.


why would you not go buy your trees from a local nursery or tree farm?


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> steve392 said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking to hopefully purchase 2 or 3 maple tree's in the spring to be planted in the strip of grass between sidewalk and street. Haven't narrowed down which kind of maple yet though. I've come across a few sites from google and one site from another post on here. If I finally pull the trigger and buy them im probably going for 6 feet tall or a little taller. How full are the canopies on them when you purchase online? I'm hoping they won't be just a straight twig with a few leaves on it.
> ...


Most nurseries by me don't carry maples unless its a japanese maple. I have never found a tree farm in my area of northern nj with what i am looking for.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I've purchased from https://www.plantingtree.com/ prices seem resonable.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Powhatan said:


> I've purchased from https://www.plantingtree.com/ prices seem resonable.


Prices are very reasonable. I more concerned about the size and look of the tree's. What kind did you order from them and what did it look like on arrival?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

steve392 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > steve392 said:
> ...


welp. that makes sense. We have so many tree nurseries around me and lots of maples. my bad lol


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

steve392 said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> > I've purchased from https://www.plantingtree.com/ prices seem resonable.
> ...


I ordered eight southern wax myrtle trees last fall. Two to a sturdy carboard 4' tall box with a divider separating the trees. Trees planted in a plastic pot with potting mix, bottom pot enclosed in a plastic wrap. Box condition looked good when received, no noticeable damage. Trees still growing today. I would buy from them again.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I have ordered potted trees from White Oak Nursery below:

http://www.whiteoaknursery.biz/seedling_06.shtml

http://www.whiteoaknursery.biz/mail_order.shtml

His stock is excellent and he carries mostly native trees. I see he has red, black, silver and sugar maples. I would rule out silver maples as they are weak wooded. Red maples are fairly fast growers, black and sugar maples are slow growers but live a very long life.

He's a small operation and only takes orders in sets of 4 as that's how he boxes stuff efficiently while minimizing shipping costs. When you factor in shipping, the bottom line comes to about $17 per tree. That is very reasonable for good quality potted stock.

I wouldn't get too hung up on insisting on a certain height when you plant. The smaller the tree, the quicker it will recover from transplant shock. I planted some 4 ft birch trees in Spring 2019 and they are 8 ft already!

Remember, the 1st year they sleep, the 2nd year they creep, the 3rd year they leap!


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Agreed with those saying don't buy height. The bigger they are, the longer it takes them to recover. In one or two years' time, you won't be able to tell the difference between the 4' tree and the 6' tree. Also, the taller the tree the more likely it will need to have some sort of strapping/support while it sends out roots.

As far as varieties, some are sterile and don't make helicopters. If you're worried about mess, those would be the ones I'd focus on.

Finally, I've purchased unusual varieties online, but even if it's a bit of a drive it's worth it to go buy your tree in person.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

We bought an Oak and a Willow tree from Fast-Growing-Trees.com appx three weeks ago (around Oct 1, 2020).The first shipment was the Willow and Oak. They arrived about a week after ordering. The height was about 4' and puny leaf structures. I was less than impressed. We got them in the ground within 24 hours and a wind storm came in and blew off the leaves to the Willow. The Oak had its main stem broken in shipment so we sent them a photo as soon as we saw it after opening the box. They shipped a replacement immediately. That replacement tree had much better, more established leaves.
Obviously we haven't seen any growth, so we can only show what we bought and report their customer service (very good).

Thin Willow


First shipment Oak (broken)


Replacement Oak


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Thanks for that reply. I was at lowes getting a few things and noticed they had a sign up "50% off all tree's and schrubs except red containers" i looked and all were fruit or flowering tree's till i saw three red maples. Skimpy as they were i said i'll take my chance brought one home. We'll see how it last's throughout the winter.

I can't complain, it only cost me $13


----------



## cyrjm (Apr 6, 2020)

steve392 said:


> Im looking to hopefully purchase 2 or 3 maple tree's in the spring to be planted in the strip of grass between sidewalk and street. Haven't narrowed down which kind of maple yet though. I've come across a few sites from google and one site from another post on here. If I finally pull the trigger and buy them im probably going for 6 feet tall or a little taller. How full are the canopies on them when you purchase online? I'm hoping they won't be just a straight twig with a few leaves on it.


We bought several Crepe Myrtle trees from FastGrowingTrees.com and they've been doing incredibly well since Spring. They have probably grown 4+feet since being planted.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

steve392 said:


> Im looking to hopefully purchase 2 or 3 maple tree's in the spring to be planted in the strip of grass between sidewalk and street. Haven't narrowed down which kind of maple yet though...


Just a heads up that many maple trees are considered a poor choice for planting near a sidewalk due to their shallow lateral roots - they will heave up the concrete as they mature. Some are also known to invade sewer lines - which are common in the space you're talking about planting.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Ware said:


> steve392 said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking to hopefully purchase 2 or 3 maple tree's in the spring to be planted in the strip of grass between sidewalk and street. Haven't narrowed down which kind of maple yet though...
> ...


Where my house is on a bend the sewer and utilities were marked in the spring when i had work done so i know they are nowhere near where i'd be planting but will take it into consideration.

What kind of shade tree would you recommend?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Ware said:


> steve392 said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking to hopefully purchase 2 or 3 maple tree's in the spring to be planted in the strip of grass between sidewalk and street. Haven't narrowed down which kind of maple yet though...
> ...


I believe the problem with invasive roots and sewer lines are primarily with Norway maples which are actually considered an invasive species in some states. Willows are notorious for this too. Native maples are fine.

Any trees planted less than 5 feet away from sidewalks, driveways, etc., have the potential to heave structures they are near. I have seen oaks do this as well. As a general rule, large shade trees should be planted at least 20 ft away from the house foundation (15 ft is OK if at the corner of the house) and at least 10 ft away from any pavement/concrete.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Appreciate the info. We'll see what happens come spring time.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Im leaning towards a northern red oak if i go with any tree's.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

steve392 said:


> Im leaning towards a northern red oak if i go with any tree's.


Northern red oaks are beautiful trees, but I will warn you that they tend to have wide branching, so you will be doing a lot of pruning if it's near the house. Never ever prune an oak except in the dormant season.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> steve392 said:
> 
> 
> > Im leaning towards a northern red oak if i go with any tree's.
> ...


Nowhere near the house or electrical lines.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

steve392 said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > steve392 said:
> ...


Sorry, I re-read your original post and now remember you're planting between the street and sidewalk. How wide is that strip? Do you own it or does the town/city own it?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I just bought a tulip poplar from Tennessee Wholesale, going to replace a diseased oak tree.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

[/quote]

Sorry, I re-read your original post and now remember you're planting between the street and sidewalk. How wide is that strip? Do you own it or does the town/city own it?
[/quote]

Good question lol. Being there used to be tree's along this strip years ago i can't imagine the town objecting to a little re-beautification lol


----------



## Sol (Jul 5, 2020)

Whatever you do do not order from The Tree Center. Worst customer service ever. I've used Fast Growing Trees multiple times and they have been great.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Sol said:


> Whatever you do do not order from The Tree Center. Worst customer service ever. I've used Fast Growing Trees multiple times and they have been great.


besides the bad customer service, were the tree's you ordered bad?


----------



## Sol (Jul 5, 2020)

they arrived in horrible shape and the icing on the cake was that they were not the right cultivar either. They refused to own up to it and wanted me to ship them back on my dime to fix their mistake.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Sol said:


> they arrived in horrible shape and the icing on the cake was that they were not the right cultivar either. They refused to own up to it and wanted me to ship them back on my dime to fix their mistake.


Don't order from Tennessee Wholesale either. Their quality was horrible. Granted they were cheap. They sent me extra trees as if that would compensate for their inferior quality. None of them leafed out and it wasn't worth the trouble and expense to send them back.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Our last home I bought some online a couple sugar maples as I couldn't find any around me locally. They were a couple feet tall. Both of them were healthy and growing when we moved a couple years ago. I don't remember the place however

I considered it again last year but ended up finding stuff locally and actually my county soil conservation or whatver it's called has an annual tree sale and I got some from them. Now those were some small trees lol


----------

